# Fishing port lavaca area



## RedfishBill (Jan 28, 2014)

me and the wife fish weekends we live on the bay and have a boat and an extra room for rent or a cabin next door. we mostly wade


----------



## RedfishBill (Jan 28, 2014)

We fish a lot of tournaments and do preet good I would post pics if I could figure out how lol


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

*are you saying you have a cabin for rent?*

are you saying you have a cabin for rent?


----------

